# Miscellaneous > Database Design >  Access 07 - option for no date

## Kate

I have two fields, Start Date and End Date, which are used a lot for reporting, sorting, filtering, etc.  However, sometimes there is no End Date because someone quit their program without finishing.  If the field is left blank, it causes people to think something has been omitted  :Confused: , so I'd like to have something--either a placeholder 00/00/00 (or similar) or a word NA for example, appear if there is no date entered.

I'm no Access pro, but this would make a huge difference in accomplishing several tasks.

Thanks for any help/advice you can offer,
Kate

----------

